#ubuntu-reviews 2010-04-26
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> nigelbabu: I'll blog about patch day lite now - I hope we can invite a couple more people :)
<dholbach> nigelbabu: how's the review day coming on?
<dholbach> nigelbabu: what would I do with a bug like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/548851?
<ubot3> Malone bug 548851 in rhythmbox "IM Status plugin does not reset status message on end playback." [Low,Fix committed]
<dholbach> the patch is fixed upstream
<dholbach> but won't go into lucid because it's frozen and stuff
<nigelbabu> sorry, was stuck at work.  Just got back.
<nigelbabu> dholbach: ^
<nigelbabu> for that we could mark it fix committed and milestone for late I suppose :/
<nigelbabu> I dunno of anything else we could do
<dholbach> nigelbabu: the problem is: it'll stay on the patch list forever
<dholbach> or at least until somebody decides to integrate it
<nigelbabu> generally I keep track of those bugs when I run into them upload them or ping someone who cares about the package
<dholbach> yeah, but it means that it will stay on the "TODO list" for others
<nigelbabu> do we upload a debdiff and subscribe sponsors in that case?
<dholbach> or I could mark it as patch-accepted-upstream
<dholbach> that'd be sensible
<nigelbabu> wait, isn't that done?
<dholbach> nope
 * dholbach does that
<dholbach> nigelbabu: and we should probably link to information about how to test and review a patch :)
<nigelbabu> dholbach: I shuold probably write it.
<dholbach> I'm sure there's a bunch of stuff on the wiki that could help explain things
<nigelbabu> I'll hunt and add those stuff tomorrow.
<dholbach> great
 * dholbach checks a couple more bug reports to get a feel for the process
<nigelbabu> dholbach: any idea why the patch review mailing list doesn't contain any action done on the bug report?
<nigelbabu> only the patch tag being added comes up
<nigelbabu> if everything was coming on the M/L I could keep track of who's helping out
<dholbach> I have no idea
<dholbach> maybe bdmurray knows
<nigelbabu> hm, I'll ask him later today :)
<dholbach> maybe we should also add a link to the bugs that are patch-accepted-* with some explanation how to get stuff accepted in the distro
<dholbach> nigelbabu: what do you think?
<nigelbabu> like a standard reply.  Makes sense.
<dholbach> nigelbabu: so we have a couple of different working lists
<dholbach> nigelbabu: oh, I meant on the wiki
<nigelbabu> But I was also thinking adding that as a report to the overview I was making
<nigelbabu> so people who want to have a headstart with development can gelp :)
<nigelbabu> help rather
<dholbach> I guess it makes sense to give it more exposure in different ways
<dholbach> I'll add something to the wiki about the patch-accepted-* bugs
<nigelbabu> dholbach: I had a look at the motu wiki and how it started off, it looks hopeful how small they started :)
<nigelbabu> Ciemon: thanks for the edit. :)
<nigelbabu> I was supposed to add that quite a long time back and forgot
<Ciemon> :)
<Ciemon> next time you ask for people to check things I'll read rather than skim
<Ciemon> mind you, the more I do this the more I find I need to do more!
<nigelbabu> haha
<nigelbabu> Ciemon: how are you finding the workflow?
<nigelbabu> i.e. from the perspective of someone who's seeing it for the first time..
<Ciemon> Seems to be fine.. my stumbling block is over feeding upstream, it's something I've not done, and tbh, not looked into
<Ciemon> I must this week
<Ciemon> As I have a couple of bugs line up for Maverick that need it
<nigelbabu> ah, you can always ask the #ubuntu-bugs folks for help if you get stuck there
<Ciemon> thanks
<dholbach> nigelbabu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/GettingInvolved?action=diff&rev2=16&rev1=15
<nigelbabu> dont get scared at the number of replies.  Too many helpful folks there :)
<Ciemon> This is an interesting line: " If the change is significant enough to be fixed in Ubuntu, get the patch uploaded"
<nigelbabu> dholbach: ROCK!!
<nigelbabu> Ciemon: look at ^ see if clears your worries?
<Ciemon> it does to a point, but I think that you/Daniel may need to define "important bug"
<Ciemon> without a definition, all bugs are important
<nigelbabu> I think the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance high and critical fall under important
<nigelbabu> Do we have any documention about testing patches?
<nigelbabu> I dont find any
<dholbach> Bugs/Importance is a good idea
<dholbach> and the classification in StableReleaseUpdates probably too
<nigelbabu> I'll add to wiki
<Ciemon> but it's left to individual interpretation as to importance
<Ciemon> So.. I'm not part of UbuntuBugControl.. and I can't change importance
<Ciemon> but I can review
<Ciemon> so, you probably need to use the levels to indicate which bugs are at the level required to go to Ubuntu without upstream acknowledgement
<nigelbabu> you just pop by in #ubuntu-bugs and caks someone to set it for you :)
<nigelbabu> ask rather
<nigelbabu> thats the problem.  We're not sure.  It varies
<Ciemon> :D
<nigelbabu> some patches are important, but we'd rather have upstream comment on it at least
<Ciemon> I'd suggest that Critical, High and Medium need to go into Ubuntu straight away
<Ciemon> the others "could" wait
<Ciemon> anyway.. I'm waaay out of my league here
<nigelbabu> some times, upstream makes some comment about it.
<nigelbabu> I'm hesitant to therefore accept the Medium ones in immediately
<Ciemon> and keeping you from work
<nigelbabu> My work is this today.
<nigelbabu> Getfeedback about the review guide.
<Ciemon> ok, well, just need to do a bit of work and I'll be back
<dholbach> Ciemon: there's no way all the Medium bugs can go into Ubuntu straight-away
<dholbach> Ciemon: there's freeze times, stable release updates need extensive testing
<dholbach> have a look how many bugs are "medium"
<dholbach> and even if patches looks it obviously fixes the issue, it might still break other stuff
<dholbach> Ciemon: bug 548851 is an example for that
<ubot3> Malone bug 548851 in rhythmbox "IM Status plugin does not reset status message on end playback." [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548851
<dholbach> oh sorry, that's "Low" already :)
<dholbach> it'd be nice to get as many fixes in as possible, but because of release schedule decisions we need to draw a line
<dholbach> otherwise you'd keep spinning new images and people would need to test them, you'd delay the release, etc.
<dholbach> and you'd probably always keep working on the same release
<dholbach> and as nigelbabu said: it's good to get the ACK of upstream
<dholbach> because if upstream (who are usually more experienced - it's code they wrote) decide to go with a different solution it might mean that we need to maintain the side-effects of our solution for 18 months to 5 years (depending on what kind of release it is)
<Ciemon> dholbach: thanks for helping my understanding. The reason I went for Medium and above is, from Medium: "A bug that has a moderate impact on a core application."
<Ciemon> whereas Low "can be easily worked around"
<dholbach> Ciemon: yeah, from that viewpoint it definitely makes sense
<Ciemon> As I've only being doing this for 3 weeks I only have these docs to go from, rather than experience, which could be a good thing :)
<dholbach> Ciemon: I guess Medium is used in a lot of cases where it probably shouldn't :)
<Ciemon> ahhhh! Now we come to it.
<dholbach> :-)
<Ciemon> :)
<dholbach> nigelbabu: what do you think about making GettingInvolved more of a "you might want to check these pages out" and "this is what we do" page?
<dholbach> nigelbabu: the page is growing and growing (which is good) and contains like all the process documents :)
<dholbach> and todo lists
<nigelbabu> and making the review guide separate?
<dholbach> it was an idea I just had, right now I'm adding more stuff to it :)
<nigelbabu> I had that idea long back, but I didn't want to break everyone linking to it.
<Ciemon> it's a great page
<nigelbabu> Either we can work on a new page and then put it there.
<nigelbabu> Or we can do it after patch day
<dholbach> yeah, maybe let's just keep it on the radar until later on
<nigelbabu> I'll make a separate page in a sandbox and we can may be flip at some point
<dholbach> just added a link to all the bugs with patches that were accepted in debian or upstream else already
<dholbach> might be a nice working list for either SRUs or maverick
<nigelbabu> a query right?
<dholbach> yep
<nigelbabu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/KnowledgeBase#Tag%20Query
<nigelbabu> but we could make it part of getting started
<nigelbabu> like how you could package stuff
<dholbach> I added it to the "Inclusion in Ubuntu" paragraph
<nigelbabu> :)
<nigelbabu> dholbach: may be, just may be, we can turn our landing page to different types of ways folks can help reviews team
<dholbach> nigelbabu: yeah, why not
<nigelbabu> (a) triage patches, (b) pacakges stuff
<nigelbabu> so we can have new or prospective MOTU to review team to package stuff
<Ciemon> is there a page showing a clearly mapped path for newbie to motu?
<dholbach> not yet, but important ingredients are all linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<Ciemon> fine, just thought I'd ask :)
<dholbach> what makes it hopefully a bit "easier" is striving for doing stuff in Ubuntu and making the world a better place for millions of users and learning something new, you enjoy
<dholbach> so joining a team or getting a badge in launchpad it not the central interest :)
<nigelbabu> Its like karma, after the first excitement
<nigelbabu> it wras off
<nigelbabu> then all you think off is getting things fixed and not badges or how much karma you get for it
<maco> Ciemon: closest i can think is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntu-developers6.png
<Ciemon> thanks maco
<Ciemon> we're going to talk about all of this on the podcast tonight (ubuntu uk)
<maco> that chart leaves out per package uploaders thoug
<maco> and the new stuff with packagesets
<maco> because now you can be a kubuntu-dev and have access to all the kde packages but not be a core dev
<vish> nigelbabu: how did you change the topic here? [/me forgot]
<Ciemon> vish: use /topic "some text"
<vish> Ciemon: that doesnt work in all channels , and not here though
<Ciemon> vish: it does, but you need to be a channel op to make changes.
<vish> Ciemon: yup , but i dont think nigelbabu was the op here.. hence was wondering how  :)
<nigelbabu> vish: /msg chanserv help
<nigelbabu> there is an option there
<nigelbabu> maco: package sets would be just a stand-alone item
<nigelbabu> Vish: what are you doing?
<Vish> baaah! :s
<nigelbabu> Vish: part all channels and do it please.
<Vish> nigelbabu: what?
<Vish> how do i fix the nm problem ?
<nigelbabu> Vish: before you /nick, part all channels
<Vish> nigelbabu: heh , tel that to nm , so that it doesnt disconnect me :s
<nigelbabu> lol
<Vish> oh great! i cant use a system for more than 24hrs , before stuff starts to go bonkers..! :/
<nigelbabu> haha
<qense> nigelbabu: You might also want to keep track of <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-launchpad-upstream-improvements-patches> as it will probably affect this team a lot.
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-04-27
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelbabu> dholbach: Evening. Overall, yday was very productive.  yes?
<dholbach> nigelbabu: I think we answered a bunch of open questions and maybe even got a few patches sorted out
<nigelbabu> my laptop display crashed.  BRB.
<dholbach> ugh, all the best with that
<nigelbabu> ok, this is better.  Its flickering like crzy, but I can read some text.
<nigelbabu> dholbach: over the week I'll work on getting the getting started page a little more detailed and oriented to geginners and keep the review guide on a separate page.
<dholbach> awesome - when I get more ideas, I'll add stuff
<persia> I don't understand bug #445370, which makes it hard to know what to do with it.  Does anyone else?
<ubot3> Malone bug 445370 in eglibc "nscd terminates with assertion in prune_cache" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445370
<nigelbabu> persia: something to do with a bad upgrade?
<nigelbabu> i.e upgrades create a mess in that package or somethin
<persia> Hrm.  In that case, I'll try to remember to do a jaunty install and upgrade to karmic and break it post-release.  I don't think this one goes upstream.
<nigelbabu> well, we can't use that much, can we?
<persia> Can't use what?
<nigelbabu> i.e. is it worth an SRU?
<nigelbabu> do we fix things like these ?
<persia> Dunno.  If it breaks also lucid, I'll ask someone who's worked with that package.
<nigelbabu> hm
<persia> If so, it would probably get fixed in maverick, then SRU to lucid and karmic.
<persia> It's unlikely to be approved for lucid today (I suspect it would delay release)
<nigelbabu> we can get an SRU for lucid I believe.  If its breaking badly
<persia> Yeah, but it needs a test install of jaunty: that's for pointing out it's an upgrade thing: I was a bit confused since I started by looking at the patch :)
<nigelbabu> ah
<persia> Err, s/that's/thanks/
<nigelbabu> I did guess that :D
<dholbach> persia, nigelbabu: you're familiar with BlackZ' work? BlackZ wants to join ~ubuntu-reviewers
 * persia does a quick bit of checking
<dholbach> BlackZ: generally you can do work as part of the team as you like - I'll have a quick look too
<dholbach> BlackZ: the only thing is unsubscribing the team
 * dholbach just reviewed a couple of bugs - I'm happy
<persia> We generally like folks to be in Bug Control, but I've no specific objections.
<dholbach> ok
 * dholbach goes ahead
<dholbach> BlackZ: are you aware of the bug control process?
<dholbach> can somebody link him up?
<persia> nigelbabu: How strongly do you feel about the Bug Control requirement?
<dholbach> BlackZ: done
<dholbach> BlackZ: and thanks for helping out
<BlackZ> dholbach: thank you!
<persia> BlackZ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<dholbach> thanks persia
<BlackZ> persia: I will apply for.
<dholbach> where are our bug graphs again?
<persia> BlackZ: Thanks.  It's not that I don't think you're suitable, but that we like folks to have already been familiar with bug triage and handling, and most folks who are familiar are easily accepted into Bug Control: saves us having a complex approvals process.
<dholbach> ah found them
<persia> The script finished?  I thought it was still under construction.
<BlackZ> persia: :)
<nigelbabu> persia: bug control =  no questions asked.  less, we'd like +1 from someone in the team.
<nigelbabu> bdmurray: the patch mailing list only mails when the 'patch' tag is added?
<nigelbabu> persia: there is already graphs.  brian updates it daily I think.
<nigelbabu> persia: see /topic for the linky
<bdmurray> nigelbabu: the patch mailing list only lets me post (I believe)
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-04-28
<persia> nigelbabu: Ah,.  I was hoping for something including the derived statistics you've been working on.  That will come in time.
<persia> bdmurray: Might make sense to reflect the ubuntu-sponsors merge in those graphs.
<bdmurray> persia: yes, that's on my todo list
<persia> Cool.  Just wanted to make sure :)
<nigelbabu> bdmurray: no, I got mails from others too I think when someone added a patch tag.  Does that get in moderation queue?
<bdmurray> nigelbabu: okay, I see that too now and I'm not certain what is happening there
<nigelbabu> bdmurray: so, we're both equally lost :)
<nigelbabu> I have no clue how, but now there are 1853 bugs with patches :o
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelbabu> heyya dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey nigelbabu
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<nigelbabu> so far good :)
<nigelbabu> cyphermox: hey, I spoke to starcraftman.  thank you :)
<bdmurray> nigelbabu: duh, those other posters are subscribers to the mailing list
<bdmurray> persia, nigelbabu: graphs modified now - http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/patches/
<nigelbabu> bdmurray: rocking :)
<nigelbabu> bdmurray: ok so everything else gets stuck in moderation queue I suppose
<bdmurray> nigelbabu: right I'd asked about that in the meeting we had
<bdmurray> nigelbabu: maybe I wasn't clear though
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-04-29
<bdmurray> nigelbabu: it makes sense to me if we only want notifications of bugs with patches
<nigelbabu> bdmurray:  only trouble now is we we dont know how many people are working on reviews
<nigelbabu> ok, you can know by mooking at moderation queue
<bdmurray> nigelbabu: actually any comment on a bug that the team is subscribed to will end up in the moderation queue - which also means metoo's will go there - which I think is a good thing
<nigelbabu> bdmurray: metoo?
<bdmurray> nigelbabu: if some random person comments on a bug that happens to have the team subscribed it won't go to the mailing list
<nigelbabu> ah
<nigelbabu> only not everyone is subscribed
<nigelbabu> bdmurray: is there anyway to be midway?
<nigelbabu> i.e. have only members of the team and people who've applied be able to post
<bdmurray> maybe one could update the list of posters with the list of team members?
<nigelbabu> or we can say subscribe to list but keep web only if you dont want mails
<nigelbabu> that way we can know how many people actually review bugs, so easier for dholbach to deal with membership requests
<nigelbabu> bdmurray: btw, the graphs are supposed to show u-m-s and u-u-s too? aren't they redundant?
<bdmurray> nigelbabu: not for the long term historical perspective
<nigelbabu> oh, ok :)
<nigelbabu> bdmurray: you're admin on the list right?
<bdmurray> nigelbabu: of the patch review mailing list? yes
<nigelbabu> ok :)
<nigelbabu> I'll think of something to add to the wiki
<nigelbabu> also, is it possible t get a list of mails in moderation queue? (I dont know how mailman works)
<nigelbabu> so on patch day if I want to know who helped and in what way
<bdmurray> nigelbabu: probably but I'm not certain how to best get it in a usable format
<nigelbabu> bdmurray: any thing would be fine.  even a tar perhaps
<dholbach> good morning
 * ajmitch waves
<ajmitch> so I suppose we've got a whole pile of fixes to review that should have gone into lucid
<nigelbabu> ajmitch: just fyi, we have a whole pile of stuff from before  dapper ;)
<ajmitch> I'm not at all surprised
<nigelbabu> though for now we're giong from latest patches to older
<nigelbabu> Ciemon: the point where we are in the release cycle also influences the "getting into debian vs getting into ubuntu"
<Ciemon> ok.. but the importance of the bug is also a major influence?
<nigelbabu> of course
<nigelbabu> dholbach: I'm working on a new Getting Started page, and we'll move the Review Guide elsewhere
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> give me a shout if you want me to doublecheck or review or anything
<nigelbabu> yes, once I finish :)
<nigelbabu> I need your help later in writing html with python
<dholbach> ok :)
 * ajmitch sees some life in the channel
<nigelbabu> ajmitch: ;)
 * ajmitch is just bored waiting for a slow computer to install lucid packages
<nigelbabu> I will only do a clean install
<ajmitch> I only do a clean install on getting new hardware
<ajmitch> my original ubuntu install used to be a debian install carefully upgraded to ubuntu :)
<nigelbabu> wow
<ajmitch> there wasn't as much divergence from debian when hoary was in development
 * ajmitch feels so old :(
<nigelbabu> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/Z4QAoFdt7v
<nigelbabu> ajmitch, dholbach, persia (and anyone else intersted) thats a potential new getting started page ^
 * ajmitch reads 
<nigelbabu> I'm making the joining M/L a requirement.
<nigelbabu> It helps keep track of contributors
<ajmitch> ok
 * ajmitch joins it
<ajmitch> you don't prefer them to be in a LP team?
<persia> I like it, except that I disagree with the mailing list bit.
<ajmitch> good evening persia
<nigelbabu> persia: did you see my reasoning?
<persia> But that's mostly from a cui bono point of view, rather than any specific set of objections.
<persia> Yeah.  I still don't see any benefit *to me* to being on the mailing list.
<nigelbabu> no, there isn't much
<nigelbabu> but for new contributors, yes
<ajmitch> nigelbabu: it refers to ~ubuntu-reviews, should that be ~ubuntu-reviewers?
<persia> nigelbabu: How is there benefit *to the new contributor* to join the mailing list?
<nigelbabu> persia: I know thta they have contributed beforehand
<nigelbabu> I see the mails everyday
<persia> How is this a benefit to them?
<nigelbabu> or we can checkup on the mailing list to see it
<ajmitch> that doesn't help them, just doing the work helps them
<nigelbabu> easier for membership?
<nigelbabu> oh yeah, it helps us
<ajmitch> you could see activity from a person whether they're on the list or not
<persia> Not really, since anyone who does anythig reasonable will have a couple good examples anyway.
<nigelbabu> Agreed. Scratching.
<nigelbabu> Remove the whole thing off? Or just give an option?
<ajmitch> Give it as an option if they want to keep up with general review activity that's going on
<persia> MInd you, it makes it *lots* easier to track stuff.  I just don't think there's any value to making something mandatory or requiring it unless it can be made to offer a benefit to the person who must perform the action.
<ajmitch> But keep the high-traffic warning :)
<nigelbabu> 10 mails a day is high traffic?
<ajmitch> This would end up with every comment & status change to every bug the team is subscribed to, right?
<nigelbabu> I said high traffic becuase it would be when everyone subscribed
<nigelbabu> no, only when subscribers comment or change anything
<nigelbabu> like if emet makes a change, I wont see it because he isnt subscribed
<persia> I'm not sure I understand the value of the mailing list at all then.
<nigelbabu> only benefit is getting a crack at the newest patches
<persia> If it tracks *everything* that's useful.  If it is a discussion forum, that's useful.  If it tracks an arbitrary subset of stuff, seems pointless.
<ajmitch> nigelbabu: I thought this would be for tracking bugs that ~ubuntu-reviewers is subscribed to, and that you'd keep the team subscribed to bugs
<ajmitch> Or do you prefer to have the reviewers unsubscribe the team, like with -sponsors?
<nigelbabu> when the review is over, they are to be unsubscribed
<nigelbabu> persia: You've got a point there.  Should we move our disscusions to the M/l from now?
<ajmitch> so it'll track all the comments & status changes on the bug until that point
<ajmitch> (assuming that the mailing list is the contact address for the team)
 * persia isn't a big ML user :)
 * ajmitch has the firehose on for a select set of packages
<nigelbabu> ajmitch: no.  Oddly, it does not.  It only does so for the subscribers of the M/l (yeah, even I'm confused)
<ajmitch> nigelbabu: Something is fishy there
<nigelbabu> ajmitch: I dunno mailmain backend, so not much clue
<ajmitch> contact address is set for the team, so it *ought* to be getting info for any bug the team is subscribed to
<nigelbabu> persia: changed the M/L stuff
<nigelbabu> ajmitch: stuck in moderation I guess
<ajmitch> since LP is meant to be whitelisted for lists.u.c, I think
<ajmitch> I may be wrong there
 * ajmitch isn't a team member anyway :)
<nigelbabu> persia: +1 for changes now?
<persia> nigelbabu: Sure, but I still think the concept of the mailing list needs more thought :)
<nigelbabu> persia: you dont want it at all?
<persia> I think there needs to be a point.
<ajmitch> about the only thing I'd need to be in the team for is unsubscribing the team, right?
<persia> I don't understand the value *to anyone* of a mailing list that tracks an arbitrary subset of changes.
 * nigelbabu is not the person to talk bout it
<nigelbabu> ajmitch: yup
<nigelbabu> s/to talk bout/to talk to 'bout/
<ajmitch> I'll put it off until I annoy dholbach about it then :)
<nigelbabu> hah
<nigelbabu> any corrections, please make it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NigelBabu/SandBox
<nigelbabu> meanwhile, I'll get the review guide sorted
 * ajmitch is *still* waiting for synaptic to install packages :)
<nigelbabu> okay ^ that link is redundant now :)
<ajmitch> well this upgrade is going well
<ajmitch> X just went byebye
<nigelbabu> the wiki has now changed a bit
<ajmitch> which page?
<nigelbabu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam
<ajmitch> ReviewersTeam/GettingInvolved ?
<nigelbabu> see the header
<nigelbabu> the new getting involved page is in + review guide created
<nigelbabu> now to edit review guide
 * ajmitch sees some bugs on the patch-accepted-debian query that he should really be touching asap
<nigelbabu> ajmitch: yaay! (that moves fast most of the time ;)
<ajmitch> though it's being handled by someone on the server team as expected
<ajmitch> (the php5/mysql issue)
<ajmitch> that was a case where the patch originated from upstream & debian
<nigelbabu> ah
<nigelbabu> the getting involved page looks nice now?
<ajmitch> yeah, looks good
<ajmitch> maybe some minor grammatical fixes, but apart from that it's good :)
<nigelbabu> please go ahead and fix as needed :)
<nigelbabu> what is the easiest way to test patches?
<nigelbabu> (the only way I know is to create a deb)
<dholbach> apply the patch (in most cases something like "patch -p1 < ~/patch") or in the case of a merge proposal: "bzr merge lp:.....", then rebuild the source package (something like "debuild -S -uc -us"), then pbuilder it
<nigelbabu> well, thats the way I thought too :)
<nigelbabu> then dpkg -i
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> it's the best way because you afterwards know that the package still builds and if you messed something up, you can easily replace it with the "old package version" again
<nigelbabu> hm, makses sense :)
<nigelbabu> saw the new wiki pages?
<dholbach> not yet, I'll review in a sec
<ajmitch> the hard part is testing if the patch did the right thing
<ajmitch> especially if it was to fix some obscure race condition that's hard to reproduce in testing
<dholbach> would it make sense to add a step 0 to the list that is something like "establish step-by-step reproducing instructions"?
<ajmitch> it would, that should be an important part of knowing that the bug can be closed as being fixed
<dholbach> nigelbabu: ^ do you think that'd make sense?
<nigelbabu> dholbach: yes it does
<dholbach> great
<nigelbabu> this is the review guide right?
<nigelbabu> saw the getting started page?
<ajmitch> yeah it'd be for the ReviewGuide page, in the workflow section I think
<dholbach> nice work
<dholbach> it looks much better
<ajmitch> aw, silenced in -release, how unfair :)
<nigelbabu> ajmitch: I think mailing that attorney should help
<nigelbabu> Prokurist means attorney I think
<ajmitch> I'll let ogra deal with it, he's in .de
<nigelbabu> ha
 * ajmitch doesn't think there'd be much of a legal case, it's more a matter of not doing stupid things
<nigelbabu> that too
<nigelbabu> ok, I'm going to start coding
<nigelbabu> I need to do that review overviewtoday
<ajmitch> ok, cool
 * ajmitch has tomorrow off, so might try & catch up on ubuntu stuff 
<nigelbabu> I haz working statistics!
<nigelbabu> now we can know exactly how many bugs would be in review queue if there was no date criteria
<ajmitch> sounds good
<nigelbabu> bdmurray: poke
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-04-30
<nigelbabu> Total patches: 2062
<nigelbabu> To review patches: 171
<nigelbabu> Await upstream input: 4
<nigelbabu> Await Debian input: 1
<nigelbabu> Patches resolved upstream: 16
<nigelbabu> Total review queue: 1569
<nigelbabu> ajmitch: ^ result of query
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> getting the bug #s for the first few should be easy, looking at the script
<persia> I don't really trust those numbers, as I expect the data changed whist the queries were being made.
<ajmitch> such as the resolved upstream count
<nigelbabu> The first few data is generated very fast
<nigelbabu> its the last query which takes time
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelbabu> morning
<dholbach> hey nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> dholbach: I have a very important number for you
<nigelbabu> 1569
<nigelbabu> That's the number of bugs that would be in review queue if we did not put a date on the patch subscription script, basically, the number of bugs we have in backlog
<dholbach> holy shit
<dholbach> that's a lot better than 2000, eh?
 * dholbach hugs nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> dholbach: its better and worse
<dholbach> why worse?
<nigelbabu> we really have to go through each of the 1569.  No skipping there
<nigelbabu> Its a solid number
<dholbach> we'll do ti
<dholbach> it
<dholbach> it'll be fine
<nigelbabu> but its only 10 bugs per member of ~ubuntu-dev
<nigelbabu> ^ thats the good part
<nigelbabu> persia: did you notice we dont have a filled review day chart?
<nigelbabu> i.e. lot more empty spaces for review leads
<ajmitch> a belated good morning, dholbach
<dholbach> hola ajmitch :)
<nigelbabu> ajmitch: you wanna fill in a few spaces as review lead for patch day?
<nigelbabu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PatchDay/
<nigelbabu> cyphermox: heya
<cyphermox> hey!
<nigelbabu> cyphermox: remember I'd talked to you about patch day?
<cyphermox> yes, that's why I stick around here a lot ;) I meant to talk to you about it again, but I've been quite busy with a new job :)
<nigelbabu> cyphermox: oh! you moved out of canonical or moved internally?
<cyphermox> no, just starting at canonical
<nigelbabu> aaah :)
<cyphermox> iso testing and hardware certification takes a lot of my time, not totally used to everything yet
<cyphermox> brb
<cyphermox> so I've been (quietly) following what was going on here
<nigelbabu> heh
<nigelbabu> patch day is next week a table half emtpy is staring at me
<nigelbabu> so I'm just using my negotiation and smooth talking skills to fill it up :)
<cyphermox> table?
<nigelbabu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PatchDay/
<nigelbabu> ^ there is a table there.  that table
<cyphermox> ah, that table :)
<cyphermox> let me do the UTC <--> EST conversion and I'll add stuff
<nigelbabu> awsome thanks :)
<nigelbabu> you are in bug control right?
<cyphermox> yep
<nigelbabu> so you can just ask dholbach to accept you in the team :)
<dholbach> which one?
<nigelbabu> ~ubuntu-reviewers
<dholbach> cyphermox: your launchpad id is?
<cyphermox> ~mathieu-tl
<dholbach> cyphermox: merci beaucoup
<dholbach> done
<cyphermox> dholbach, bitte!
<dholbach> :-)
<BlackZ> cyphermox: welcome!
<cyphermox> BlackZ, thanks! :)
<cyphermox> I'll do my best
<nigelbabu> yaay! :)
<nigelbabu> dholbach: so how do I htmlify from python and how do you code that sorting algorithm?
<nigelbabu> I didn't understand that from the sponsorship-overview code
<dholbach> nigelbabu: the sorting is just javascript
<nigelbabu> dholbach: I finally just saw that
<ajmitch> jquery tablesorter plugin = nice :)
<nigelbabu> dholbach: you write some beautiful code
<nigelbabu> Its alll OOP
<nigelbabu> and now I'm working how much of hacked like mine looks
<dholbach> it's not beautiful - the sponsorship overview really isn't :)
<nigelbabu> Im taking about the actual code :)
<dholbach> me too
<nigelbabu> seen mine?
<nigelbabu> then you'll know what Im talking about :D
<dholbach> nigelbabu: I think I would split up the summary functionality and the subscription functionality
<dholbach> just generating the summary should be much quicker
<nigelbabu> dholbach: can you explain again? I didn't get you
<yofel> hi, does anyone know  if .ddeb is an ubuntu invention? Just wondering if I should send bug 568404 to debian (aside from reworking the debdiff)
<ubot3> Malone bug 568404 in bash-completion "dpkg completion should support ddeb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568404
<dholbach> yofel: it is
<dholbach> yofel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<dholbach> nigelbabu: afaiui the script 1) generates a summary, 2) subscribes the right team
<dholbach> nigelbabu: for generating the summary it probably doesn't need to go and touch every single bug, which would speed up the business a lot
<nigelbabu> dholbach: what I'm writing doesn't do any subscription
<nigelbabu> It only generates the report
<dholbach> oh sorry
<dholbach> nevermind
<dholbach> just ignore me
<dholbach> I misunderstood things
<nigelbabu> hehe
<nigelbabu> I need a break. Hitting the bed early today
<dholbach> nigelbabu: have a great evening
<dholbach> nigelbabu: I put a bit of work into the script - I'll upload it in a bit
<dholbach> http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/patch-overview
<dholbach> nigelbabu: I didn't do much - just tried to speed it up a little bit
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-05-01
<om26er> if a patch is attached to a bug report but belongs to another should it be removed from the bug where it dont belong?
<vish> om26er: done ;)  also , you can just remove the patch flag , will prevent the script from resubscribing the team
<om26er> did that I think
<om26er> vish, did I gave the bug number?
<vish> om26er: nope , i just remembered that bug ;)  .. removed the patch tag too now
<om26er> vish, great and I am just building adium theme with the latest patch in that bug report :)
<om26er> whats going on with lp builders it say the package will be build on Start 2010-05-04 :(
<om26er> here comes pbuilder then
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-05-02
<nigelbabu> we haz team report :)
